# Motor monofasico de Repulsión



## diegolade (May 21, 2009)

Hola  a todos quisiera alguna información de este tipo de motor, cual es su principio de funcionamiento, alguna imagenes, puesto que lo nesecito para un informe y en la web solo sale información no completa.

       gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## rash (May 21, 2009)

Hola... esos motores se utilizan muy poco..... yo los conozco como de escobillas cortocircuitadas, y el principio de funcionamiento de éstos motores se puede resumir así:

Cuando se habla de motores de repulsión, hay que diferenciar entre los de repulsión y lo de repulsión compensado...
En general y desde un punto de vista constructivo, se tiene que el estator es el de un motor monofásico de c.a., mientras que el rotor es el inducido de un motor de c.c.
Los de repulsión tienen un colector con un línea de escobillas en cortocircuito. Y deben estar desfasadas un cierto ángulo respecto de la línea de los polos, ya que se pueden originar elevadas corrientes en el rotor y ser bastante peligroso.

El de repulsión compensada lleva dos líneas de escobillas, una en cortocircuito y otra en serie con el bobinado del estator, el inconveniente principal es que no admite cualquier tensión y depende de la potencia. Aunque ésto se puede superar mediante la conexión de transformador de tensión.
En realidad es un motor serie, el arranque lo realiza por el sistema de repulsión....

Pero como ya te digo se utilizan muy poco y fueron reemplazados en la industria  por los monofásicos de condensador.

creo que si buscas por google tienes que encontrar algo...

saludos...........


----------



## diegolade (May 21, 2009)

Hola rash claro que he buscado sobre este tipo de motor solo que sale información muy limitada y poco clara, me centro en su principio de funcion puesto que lo veo como un rotor bobinado cuya escobillas se encuentran cortocircuitadas pero no en contacto con la alimnetacion entonces si el rotor gira por el campo del estator para que es necesario un colector con suus escobillas cortocircuitadas si este no hace contacto alguno con alimnetacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Los de repulsión , son unos motores bastante antiguos , no están en uso casi actualmente , yo he visto sólo dos o, tres de ellos.

Creo que inicialmente se usaron para tracción en trenes eléctricos.

Tienen la caracteríastica de tener un altísimo torque de arranque con un relativo bajo consumo , y se los puede frenar durante su funcionamiento sin que tomen demasiada corriente ni se quemen.

Las he visto trabajando en condiciones infrahumanas - inframotoras jeje   

Son muy voluminosos y de un alto costo en hierro y cobre sobre todo . Un motor de 1 Hp podría llevar el equivalente de materiales de un motor de 4 Hp de contínua.

Llevan un campo de un solo bobinado , sin bobina auxiliar , ni de arranque, y un rotor con colector muy similar al motor de contínua , pero sin conexión entre ellos. Lleva dos carbones cortocircuitados entre si.

Según que el bobinado del rotor esté rotado o no (el rotado mejora la condición de arranque , el ruido , etc) los dos carbones cortocircuitados estarán a 180º o a 90º . Girando los carbones se varía la velocidad del motor. Algunos tienen dos bobinados diferentes en el rotor , por un lado una especie de jaula de ardilla y por otro lado el bobinado con colector para el arranque (repulsión sólo para arranque). Algunos motores grandes de esos separan los carbones mediante un centrífugo luego que arrancaron y están llegando a RPM nominales.

Diegolade , los carbones cierran el circuito de espira para un ángulo conveniente.

Espero te halla orientado un poco   

Si lees inglés : 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repulsion_motor

Suerte !


----------



## diegolade (May 21, 2009)

Dosmetros una consulta sobre:  "Diegolade , los carbones cierran el circuito de espira para un ángulo conveniente.", los carbones con que finalmente entran en contacto ? y que es el circuito de espiras lo asumo como el rotor en espiral?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Viste que en el motor de contínua , los carbones alimentan la espira que está perpendicular al campo , o sea alimentan a la espira justa , en el momento justo.

Bueno , el bobinado del rotor de repulsión , se comporta como una jaula de ardilla  ABIERTA ,. o sea que uno de los anillos está todo seccionado (colector) , si te lo imaginás cómo un transformador , el campo es el primario y el rotor es la espira del secundario , entonces los carbones cierran una espira abierta creando ahí la jaula de ardilla e impulsándola a girar.

Vas entendiendo?


----------



## diegolade (May 22, 2009)

ahhh ok ok


----------



## reglanet (Abr 28, 2010)

Buscando sobre este tipo de motores llegue aca.
Tengo un motor marca ASINCRON (Monofasico de Repulsion) dice la etiqueta
Los datos de la chapita dicen:

Serie: 3
Tipo: 4
Hp: 2
Ciclos 50
Rpm: 1425
Consumo: 16 A

Vino colocado en una maquina, para lo cual 1425 rmp es demasiado rapido y la polea no se puede achicar mas.
La maquina tiene una palanca con un freno, que al accionar la palanca se abre el freno y conecta la corriente y lo hace funcionar y al bajar la palanca sucede lo contrario, se corta la corriente y el freno se clava.
Mi duda es si yo podria cambiar este motor por un trifasico de 900 rpm, que es lo que epnsaba hacer, pero leyendo lo comentarios anteriores me entro la duda en cuanto a que tiene un altísimo torque de arranque con un  relativo bajo consumo , y se los puede frenar durante su funcionamiento  sin que tomen demasiada corriente ni se quemen.
Los carbones, segun estuve viendo estan a 90, es posible variar la velocidad girando los carbones ??
Me conviene reemplazarlo por un trifasico o tiene ese motor por algun motivo, la maquina es re vieja por lo que ese motor no es original.
gracias
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2010)

Si es un motor de repulsión tipico, la velocidad la variás cambiando el ángulo de las escobillas. Incluso hasta hacerlo girar en sentido contrario.  Debería tener una palanca o algo por el estilo que te permita modificarlo. 

Si preferís cambiarlo por uno trifásico, es casi seguro que no se va a poder por las caracteristicas de torque que hacen falta (por algo no pusieron uno de entrada ).
Lo que sí sería mejor aunque con un costo extra, es un motor trifásico con variador --> Ahí le programas las vueltas, el torque, rampas de aceleración etc a tu gusto.


----------



## reglanet (Abr 28, 2010)

Si, tiene para regular cosa que me parecio extraño cuando lo vi (por no conocer del tema)
Igualmente la maquina no hace tanta fuerza al arrancar, sera un poquito mas pesado que un bombeador, por lo que si colocaba un motor trifasico de 900 rmp, lo iba a hacer por uno de 1 o 1,5 hp, pero capaz que hacia cag..
Seria interesane poder regular la velocidad desde ahi, pero como hago para saber en que posicion debe ir ?? 
Gracias por tu ayuda.
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2010)

Lo podés ajustar con el motor marchando.  Si no se puede porque está inaccesible vas a tener que ir moviendolo por etapas hasta llegar a la velocidad ideal.


----------



## reglanet (Abr 28, 2010)

Probe pero no hay diferencias moviendo en diferentes puntos, lo unico que se logra es invertir el sentido de giro y en en centro el motor queda como clavado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2010)

Y no podés agrandar la otra polea?

Saludos !


----------



## reglanet (Abr 28, 2010)

Lamentablemente no, porque es un volante que no seria facil modificar.


----------

